# Powerbook G3 en osx 10.2  meilleur fureteur web ?



## HaCkiNt0sH (24 Octobre 2013)

bonjour a vous !! 

j'ai un powerbook que je viens de reinstaller en 10.2 avec le classic pour jouer a des vieux jeux 
mais je serai interesser a le ploguer sur le net voir ce que sa donne !! mais je cherche le meilleure  fureteur que je pourrais trouver pour cette machine merci ! 
je recherche aussi la version d'audacity pour le osx 10.2


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2013)

HaCkiNt0sH a dit:


> je cherche le meilleure  fureteur que je pourrais trouver pour cette machine merci !



Je pense que la version "G3" de TenFourFox serait ce qu'il y a de mieux dans ton cas (les versions de Safari compatibles avec Jaguar étant complètement dépassées) !

Sinon, j'adore le vocabulaire de nos cousins d'outre Atlantique, "navigateur", "butineur", mais "fureteur", je ne l'avais pas encore rencontré, celui là ! :love:


----------



## claude72 (24 Octobre 2013)

TenFourFox est très bien, mais comme son nom l'indique, il est fait pour tourner au minimum sous Tiger (10.4)...

Mais sous 10.2, la meilleure option pourrait peut-être être Classilla sous Classic...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Mais sous 10.2, la meilleure option pourrait peut-être être Classilla sous Classic...



Pour utiliser Classilla sur un "petit" G3, vaudrait mieux démarrer nativement sous OS 9, parce que sous "Classic", ça risque de ramer un max !


----------



## claude72 (25 Octobre 2013)

Ah bon ???  "Classic" est plus lent que que le même OS en natif ??? beaucoup plus lent ?

(pourtant c'est le même dossier système, sur le même processeur...???)


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Ah bon ???  "Classic" est plus lent que que le même OS en natif ??? beaucoup plus lent ?



Pas mal, oui !



claude72 a dit:


> (pourtant c'est le même dossier système, sur le même processeur...???)



Sauf que dans le cas d'OS 9 "natif", le dit processeur consacre tout son temps au dit OS, tandis que dans le cas de Classic, ben le proc, il a OS X en plus, sur le dos, avec tous ses threads en tâche de fond, ce qui fait une légère différence


----------



## claude72 (26 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... tandis que dans le cas de Classic, ben le proc, il a OS X en plus, sur le dos, avec tous ses threads en tâche de fond, ce qui fait une légère différence


Ah oui, effectivement, c'est logique...

(moi bêtement je pensais que quand on lançait Classic, l'OS X se mettait dans une sorte de "veille" et ne consommait (quasiment) plus rien...  merci pour cette explication ! )


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> moi bêtement je pensais que quand on lançait Classic, l'OS X se mettait dans une sorte de "veille" et ne consommait (quasiment) plus rien...  merci pour cette explication !



Ben nan, en fait, tu peux faire en plus tourner des applications sous OS X en même temps que celles sous Classic  Si tu as assez de Ram et un processeur "à la hauteur"


----------

